# Mimicking, talking?



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

At what age do cockatiels begin to mimick sounds and begin talking?


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you know if your tiel is a male or female? I heard from other bird lovers that tiels will only speak or whistle if the like the word, sound or tune. I talk and try to whistle the best I can to Cocoa all the time. Sometimes my family wonders who I am talking to. Its a lot of fun waiting and listening for the new word, sound or whistle Cocoa will pick up. Sometimes its his very own tune or talks a jumble of words he knows.

Cocoa was about 2 1/2 months old before he started to whistle just a little. At 4 months old, about the end of Nov. 2008, he said his first words which were "Good Night Cocoa" and "Good night." At least those were the first words I understood. Now Cocoa is picking up lots of words, sounds and whistles. He is always whistling his own form of Jingle Bells and then says "Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, sing Jingle Bells." He has his birdie barking and he laughs really cute. He also imitates the dishwasher and the squeaky wheels of the vacuum. I love hearing when he says "Do the eagle, eagle." when he spreads his wings we tell him to do the eagle. His newest words art "Tickle, tickle, tickle." I haven't quite figured out other things he is mumbling and practices in his cage when I am not around. When I am near his cage, Cocoa stops talking. The only time he whistles and talks when I am near is, when I am vacuuming. Most people won't understand what he is saying unless we point it out. My husband is now a believer that Cocoa talks. The boys are another thing.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

No I don't know if he is a male or female. He is a Cinnamon Pied and I'm told that you cannot tell their gender.  The breeder thought that he was a male because he was always whistling. He is only three months old (born September 18) so that's why I was asking what I could expect from a young one. 

That's cool that your little guy is talking and mimicking!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Three months many young males will whistle a lot. By 4 months they really seem to find their voice. Some come on a little slower than that but it sounds like yours is already showing signs of being very verbal. It is a good time now to try to teach him some words. You may well have a talker soon!


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

He or she whistles quite a bit but mostly in the morning when the lovebirds are very noisy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Females don't usually talk but some males may learn to whissle or talk. Not all will of course, Spike said his first words pretty bird at around 12 weeks old. Just keep talking to your tiel and see what happens


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi xxxSpikexxx, I'm getting a little bit confused about the word "talk". Bird people seem to use that work while referring to a bird whistling or actually speaking words so it gets confusing as to what each person means by the word "talk". Are you saying that female cockatiels are totally quiet and don't whistle? Or are you meaning that females rarely say actual words but they still do whistle?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Females usually don't whistle much. What they do is more like a call. Usually a single syllable squawk. there are a few cases of females being very vocal but it's not very common. The only reason I mention it is every time I say that females usually don't talk there are a whole bunch of posts that follow saying "My female talks" even tho I've made sure to use the word usually. Males will be very chirpy and make a wide variety of sounds. Often in rapid succession. I use the word sing to describe that but I know some people call it talking. Males are also more likely to actually learn words.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

My female talks!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She doesn't really, but I didn't want to let Sue down! LOL


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You! It's just terrible when you don't get what you expect isn't it?


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*whistling..and such*

I awoke this morning to the first and only sound I have heard other than chirps and cooing...a wolf whistle it was! I am assuming it came from my little one who is quite the personality, but I was still in bed and they are in the other room. Funny thing is it only happened once.

Does this mean it will happen again??


Also, I read somewhere if they whistle, they won't talk...is that true?
I have been playing music for them on my ipod when I leave the house.
The little one "Theo" was bobbing his head to the beat ...so cute.

He will also now tell me when he wants a neck rub with a little chirpy noise.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

they find whistling easier but both my male tiels here in Australia do both and whistled first...it just depends on the bird i guess!!


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Females usually don't whistle much. What they do is more like a call. Usually a single syllable squawk. there are a few cases of females being very vocal but it's not very common. The only reason I mention it is every time I say that females usually don't talk there are a whole bunch of posts that follow saying "My female talks" even tho I've made sure to use the word usually. Males will be very chirpy and make a wide variety of sounds. Often in rapid succession. I use the word sing to describe that but I know some people call it talking. Males are also more likely to actually learn words.


From your description, I'd say that my "Woody" might just be female. He/she is a Cinnamon Pied and I'm told there is no way to know for sure what gender she is other than doing a DNA test. I think I read that you can use a feather or does it have to be a blood test?


----------

